# i like finding this



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

That has the look of an eway , may your coni be full in tha am


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Im gonna be the one to ask the stupid question lol, whats making those tracks? My guess would be mink but im still learning my tracks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Quite sure it is one busy mink. Water is down....can't get under the ice there. I have a colony trap where it gets deeper. Will do a baited set tomorrow with fresh muskrat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is definitely a mink


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Get some steel on that bugger!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's 160s at both spots now


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you get him yet?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Different spot


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Different spot


knew this was coming... that was a mink highway, grats


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job. I always like walking up on sets like that when you can see something but not exactly sure what it is, until you are right there. I think I might have seen that spot before.:lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice job Freepop. I remember when you started trapping. Now you are one of the guys I would look to if I needed advice. You have really taken to the sport. 

Best wishes on the rest of your season.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Are these spots all close together or three different spots with mink at each one. Not sure if you if that was what you were answering when you answered about it being one busy mink. 

Congrats on the mink!!


c hartman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you Gunrod, I'm still a hack, the animals prove it to me most every day.

Hartman, 3 different spots. The catch was next to my house, not one of the first two pics. They are zigging while I'm zagging. I'll keep at them though.


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

looks like a nice spot.

A little snow sure helps on showing you whats moving.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Right you are Brad. I was commenting to a friend the other day that without snow, I'd be a lot more clueless than I already am.


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

When I find a spot like that, I like to dig a small pocket, about 3" above the ice, in the vertical bank baited with some fish and guarded with a #1 tight to the bank. The mink will use the pan as a step to check it out.


----------

